
Blast: Full text search and indexing server written in Go, on top of Bleve - homarp
https://github.com/mosuka/blast
======
homarp
previous HN on Bleve
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16087936](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16087936)

